
Show HN: We created IT Pack – a social networking platform for IT Professionals - WhatsInAName78
https://www.itpack.com/
======
WhatsInAName78
Backstory- my company’s full-time function was in IT event production. Long
story short, we’ve essentially halted all progress on events right now due to
recent circumstances. This gave us the opportunity to pivot toward developing
a side project that had been on the back burner for about a year. The idea
behind “IT Pack” is to provide a place that IT professionals can get the same
kind of peer-to-peer insight and collaboration that usually comes from
attending conferences. Love to hear any feedback/constructive criticism about
the website!

~~~
asdf12asdf
I like the concept. I think there are going to be several of these types of
communities for all types of different disciplines/jobs. I'm going to join
this, poke around a bit, and I'll give you some feedback, tomorrow.

~~~
WhatsInAName78
I'd appreciate it! I look forward to hearing back.

------
DentonRuby
I like the idea behind the website - essentially a place exclusively for IT
leaders to connect, brilliant. Have you thought about adding a chat function
so those people can connect directly within the website? I think that would be
beneficial. I like the ability to ask questions and get direct feedback from
people in your likeminded area and then see answers (much like this website)
so people can learn.

~~~
WhatsInAName78
Right now, we don't have direct messaging capabilities, but our developers are
working on an asynchronous messaging system that we're hoping to have
implemented in the not-too-distant future. The best conversation-style
interaction is taking place within the "Ask The Pack" section of the website.
If you haven't checked it out yet, you should!

